# Cold Air without Tune?



## Blaatzee (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm thinking aobut installing an APR CF intake on my 2016 S3. I have a buddy who is a Subaru junkie who has always said that you can't just slap new cold air on a car without tuning the engine to be able to handle the increased air flow.

What's everyone's take on that with regard to the APR system on the S3?

Also, I've seen conflicting information in different threads about whether an aftermarket intake will void the warranty. 

What's everyone's take on that?

Thanks!


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

Blaatzee said:


> I'm thinking aobut installing an APR CF intake on my 2016 S3. I have a buddy who is a Subaru junkie who has always said that you can't just slap new cold air on a car without tuning the engine to be able to handle the increased air flow.
> 
> What's everyone's take on that with regard to the APR system on the S3?
> 
> ...


You will be fine. If he is right then each tuner will have to have a specific tune for each intake, downpipe and exhaust that is available in the market. 

Seriously, does anybody have any logic and common sense anymore? Not picking on you but just in general. 

I am battling douche bags on the R forum that think that if I use a catless downpipe with a stock tune my car won't run right. Sure, I will get a check engine light from the secondary sensor if I don't run a spacer but my car will run just fine and if anything the turbo will have less stress and heat. 

I would however not waste my money on an intake and just do the front box modification.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

You will be fine since you are not changing the MAF housing size like on some of the older cars. I honestly don't even know if intakes really increase the amount of air.


----------



## selp (Sep 17, 2015)

Blaatzee said:


> I'm thinking aobut installing an APR CF intake on my 2016 S3. I have a buddy who is a Subaru junkie who has always said that you can't just slap new cold air on a car without tuning the engine to be able to handle the increased air flow.
> 
> What's everyone's take on that with regard to the APR system on the S3?
> 
> ...


lol .. if the computer cannot adjust the air flow from an upgraded intake, then I would be worried.
Subbie/Evo owners, are always trying to squeeze 1-2 hp out of everything. Especially with the "boost leak tests" .. 
Now.. you get downpipe, and add intake, with increased boost pressures, then definitely a tune is needed. I don't think an intake and even the dp will be a huge deal with the Audi S3 without a tune, but to get the most out of it, you will need a tune. 

Regards


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

selp said:


> lol .. if the computer cannot adjust the air flow from an upgraded intake, then I would be worried.
> Subbie/Evo owners, are always trying to squeeze 1-2 hp out of everything. Especially with the "boost leak tests" ..
> Now.. you get downpipe, and add intake, with increased boost pressures, then definitely a tune is needed. I don't think an intake and even the dp will be a huge deal with the Audi S3 without a tune, but to get the most out of it, you will need a tune.
> 
> Regards


Some of the older cars that used a MAF housing had fuel trim issues unless the tune compensated for the different diameter MAF housing the intake had.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

crackkills said:


> I am battling douche bags on the R forum that think that if I use a catless downpipe with a stock tune my car won't run right. Sure, I will get a check engine light from the secondary sensor if I don't run a spacer but my car will run just fine and if anything the turbo will have less stress and heat.
> 
> I would however not waste my money on an intake and just do the front box modification.



You're wrong man! Your car won't run just fine... It will run even better since your car will have less restrictions! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

selp said:


> lol .. if the computer cannot adjust the air flow from an upgraded intake, then I would be worried.
> Subbie/Evo owners, are always trying to squeeze 1-2 hp out of everything. Especially with the "boost leak tests" ..
> Now.. you get downpipe, and add intake, with increased boost pressures, then definitely a tune is needed. I don't think an intake and even the dp will be a huge deal with the Audi S3 without a tune, but to get the most out of it, you will need a tune.
> 
> Regards


Totally agree with you man! In both my es GLI MKV and EX/GTI MKVI I started modding downpipe, catback (mainly for the look and sound), intake, discharge and throttle pipe and they ran awesome, but after adding the Stage II file they felt even better. when you add an aftermarket HPFP you will need at that moment the Stage II+ or Stage II with HPFP file at once.


----------



## 1998GTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2005)

The Subarus run a MAF before the turbo(right after the air filter) and particularily the Subarus are very sensitive to air filters, it causes the AFR to fluctuate greatly(I had a 02 WRX new in 02, had a 12 STI new in 2012 and had a 15 STI new in 2015). The Audi S3 doesn't have the MAF before the turbo that I am aware of.


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

Ran mine for about 5k miles with the intake an catch can kit with not tune. Runs perfectly well and makes some cool noises too :thumbup:


----------



## BlackNight (Sep 22, 1999)

I'm running the APR intake, Catch Can, and Turbo Muffler delete. Car runs great, no CEL or problems. Stock tune. Waiting to get my Tune when I get the Car back from getting fixed due to someone hitting it 

Lee


----------

